# Suggestions for Honeymoon in September



## tipping (15 Apr 2007)

Looking to spend 2-3 weeks on honeymoon from the middle of September. We want something a bit different for most of the time but also a few days relaxing on beach in a bit of luxury for herself (4 days or so) either at the beginning or the end. Have about 5k or so to spend..Here are my thoughts but I would appreciate any further ideas..

Thailand/Asia...: Few days on a beach then backpacking etc... (But I believe weather in September might not be suitable)
Australia: A few days on Fraser Island or similar followed by Barrier Reef/Ayer Rock/ Sydney or Melbourne... Maybe too far to travel for the length of stay..
SouthAmerica: Tour Brazil or maybe do the Inca Trail and then off somewhere else for a few days....


----------



## Jason_77 (15 Apr 2007)

Hi Tipping,

For what its worth, I am going to Thialand for 5 weeks during August and September on honeymoon. It is rainy season, but it only rains for an hour or two and at the same time everyday so you can plan around it. We are going to stay in luxury for the first 2 weeks and then go Island hopping.

We are lucky enough to be then heading to Oz and NZ, but I think that for a 3 week trip, the travel time to Oz would be too far.

Best pf luck with whatever option you decide.

If you need any more info, just ask. Not an expert but I have done a lot of research into the honeymoon.


----------



## Thedoc (15 Apr 2007)

Tipping,
Thailand would be ideal, as a stop off on the way to Oz/NZ I've been there three times in recent years. Not been there in September though. It's the wettest month there of the rainy season and you can get some very heavy rain in Bangkok in September. The rain isn't a huge problem except perhaps if you're wanting to scuba dive, when the water can be a little more murky and because it's low season, some boats don't operate frequently.

Kho Samui is a very popular island for honeymooners, worth a short visit. don;t overstay, not too much to do except laze in  the sun. Phuket to the south has a lot more to offer, with many lovely islands (like Phi-Phi) and to visit. 
A thing worth remembering, especially if you're taking internal flights in Thailand is that the new airport handles very little internal flights now. some have moved back to the new airport though. So you might well have to transfer between airports. There not exactly close! Will certainly cause hassle for travellers. They built the new airport in a swamp and it's sinking already!

good luck with the wedding and travels. Let me know Tipping or Jason if ya want any info on or tips on Thailand. glad to help if i can.


----------



## tipping (16 Apr 2007)

Thanks for all the advice. Thailand is definately back in the reckoning.  I was trying to do some research myself but struggled to find any good online sources. Where are your sources, are you relying on guide books or just your own experience. 
What is the best way to research these things She'll kill me if I mess this up!!!


----------



## bigjoe_dub (16 Apr 2007)

Would recommend Madeira for that time of year.  Some fantastic hotels in the main resort and then the rest of the island has some excellent trekking and the like.  Only a 4.5 hour flight, one hour time difference and they use the euro.


----------



## Macer (18 Apr 2007)

Been to Thailand and loved the trip, the food is fab.
However also spent 2 weeks in Vietnam on a seperate trip and for me it was much more rewarding. As its a honeymoon I would recommend a private guided tour, hotels are only out of this world. And if you are true to your word and would really like to do something different, I recommend a home stay (a kind of vietman B & B ).


----------



## Jock04 (18 Apr 2007)

Thedoc said:


> Let me know Tipping or Jason if ya want any info on or tips on Thailand. glad to help if i can.


 

I'd be glad of some advice, Doc.
Planning Thailand in January, probably a couple of nights in Bangkok then a couple of weeks on the beach.
Local travel agent, whoseems to  visit Thailand a lot, says Phuket may be a bit on the busy side, and a bit back-packerish for our tastes. She was recommending Koh-Samui as a base with a chance to day or overnight trip to other islands.
Would appreciate your thoughts...........


----------



## TreeTiger (18 Apr 2007)

Was supposed to go to Thailand for last Christmas & New Years, but various things conspired against us and we ended up skiing in the French Alps instead!

One of the places I had looked at was www.katapalmresort.com which is in Phuket, but not in Patong which I gather is on the very busy/tacky side (tailors trying to sell you custom made suits everywhere, among other things).  
There were two things I kind of fantasized about, one was a pool access room where you step out of your bedroom into the swimming pool and the other was a swim up pool where you don't even get out of the magnificent pool to order your cocktail, just sit on a bar stool in the water!  The Premier Wing at Kata Palm Resort has both of these, plus the obligatory spa and it's close to the beach. Also they do fruit & vegetable carving classes if you fancy picking up a new skill! 
You'll probably get something like this for not much more than €100 a night including breakfast for the 2 of you. Oh someday I'll get there!


----------



## noggy1810 (19 Apr 2007)

hiya,
  got married myself last september. Went to mauritus for 2 wks. Stayed in 5* golf and spa resort. Definetly would not recommend as weather poor and nothing to do on island. One to avoid!


----------



## HorseBox (20 Apr 2007)

Don't laugh, but have you considered Lebanon and Syria? Lovely weather in September..... nicest people you will meet, no crime and you will always feel safe and welcome. Honest to God, the best hollier of my life (2004).

Plenty of different stuff to do. Lebanon has the Baalback temples (most unbelievable sight I have ever seen). Picking grapes in the wineries of the bekkaa valley, slugging Chateau Musar. Beirut is fantastic.... good nightlife and bars etc down around Rue Monot, great chic designer shopping in the rebuilt centre, laid back and kind of western, but with a definite Arab twang. It has a buzz all of its own. You have the added bonus of seeing old bullet holes everywhere if you are into politics and all that modern history.

Also, Leb is on the Med, so there are some nice beaches, although outside of Beirut they get quite a little more conservative re bikinis. But in Beirut, there are loads of private beach and yacht clubs which serve cocktails and all the rest. I sunbathed in those all day long a few times.

Syria is more conservative, and you'll have to organise a visa before you travel as they won't give you one at the land border. But it's only a 2 hour taxi ride from Beirut to Damscus. But the people are really laid back and there are loads off historical sights etc, plus the bazaars are cool.

Your (then) wife should have no hassle, as Leb-Syrians aren't like Gulf arabs, leering and pinching arses and so on. They more polite, and in Beirut, it's just like being in Europe.

I got return flights for €400 in 2004, not sure what they are now.

BTW, I'm not a middle eastern tour rep. I was just blown away....


----------



## HorseBox (20 Apr 2007)

Not literally blown away, mind! I meant it was fantastic


----------



## Aisling2323 (20 Apr 2007)

my sister went to brazil for her honeymoon - loved it!!

try the waterfalls iguacu or rio grande de sul in the south maybe pop into Argentina! or how about the north east of brazil, really rustic - or Salvador -where its a party every day of the year in the streets!!! (be prepared though, crime rates are said to be high .. its not for the first timer!!!!!) enjoy and congratulations!!


----------



## Jason_77 (21 Apr 2007)

Hi Thedoc,

Thanks for your offer of more information on Thailand.

We have a good idea of where we are going and places to stay on the various islands. However, any information you may have on Bangkok would be greatly appreciated i.e. what area's to stay in, hotels to consider, places to see etc.

Many Thanks,

Jason.


----------



## Thedoc (25 Apr 2007)

Hi Jason.


  Places to Stay:
  The main tourist hotel area is located in the Sukhunnit area. Lots of hotels in this area at varying prices. The most expensive hotels are usually found along the river (like the Oriental star, Royal Orchid Sheraton) or near Siam Square. Sukhunnit is serviced now by the new metro and the existing  Skytrain.  Just remember that your hotel will be a bit of a distance from the major tourist attractions.

  There is so much to see and do in Bangkok that it depends on how much time you have available.

  (1) Grand Palace.
  Don’t leave Bangkok without a visit to the Grand Palace with it's emerald Buddha. Nearby is the Wat Pho (Reclining Buddha, over 40 metres long!)which is worth seeing aswell. Need a half day for this visit.

  (2) Thai Boxing, most evenings in the Lumphini Boxing stadium. Just buy your tickets at the entrance. Right beside it is the Lumphini Park and night market. Great place to pick up some cheap souvenirs.

  (3) Canal tour (on other side of river, Thonburi area). Take a long boat trip in around the canals and waterways, great way to see normal Thai life. Could also visit the Barge Museum and Wat Arun temple when your there. Can negotiate with boat  owner on price. Remember to negotiate hard!

  (4) Floating Market and cultural show. This is very touristy and if your time is short, worth skipping.

  (5) Patpong, red light district, attracts a lot of tourists just wanting to have a look, Not a whole lot to see, top-less lap dancing and lots of hookers. I found it tacky and couldn’t wait to get out of there. The women working there don't bother couples though some of the touts might offer you shows for both of you. If time is short, worth skipping.

  (6) River Kwai and Erawan waterfalls.
  A day trip to Kanchanaburi to the famous Bridge Over The River Kwai, made famous by the film of the same name (original bride was blowing up soon after it was completed). take the train through the countryside, up though the jungle gorge. Then you get off and have a wonderful lunch and catch the train back or a minibus will bring you back to Bangkok. wonderful experience. Includes visit to the museum and war cemetery.  This mighn't appeal to everyone but i thoroughly enjoyed it. It's a full days trip. 

  (7) Evening River Cruise and Meal.
  This is a nice romantic way to round off a trip. The skyline monuments looks fantastic at night  Recommended


  Shopping:
  Bangkok is a real shoppers paradise. Very good prices on everything though haggling is required and expected. You should allow at least a day for shopping, more will be preferable. 

  Probably need to be careful buying expensive electrical equipment though as you have little or no comeback when you come back home and find it's faulty. It’s the fake capital of the world, so treat everthing as fake.

  The main shopping areas is around Siam Square. So many good stores near here, MBK is a must visit store, it’s huge with lots of bargains, v good prices on electronic equipment and phones. Other places near there include the Siam Paragon, Central World Plaza (use to be called the World Trade Centre!, newly renovated)  Easily reached using the Skytrain (Siam station)

  If you fancy visiting a market, then the Chatuchak Weekend Market is worth seeing. Open not just at weekends. Take the Skytrain to it. Huge and very cheap. 


  I got some clothes made while i was there. this is a good option if you have a few days in the city and some spare cash (visa acceptable too). Gives the tailors time to measure, fit, second fitting and finish. Your hotel could recommend a reputable company.Avoid the 24 hour tailor, quality or workmanship will be poor.


  Jewelry: Thai craftsmen are some of the most skilled in the world. Again, be careful of where you buy. your hotel or guide will suggest a good place. Don't fall for the famous gem scam, where a stranger approaches you, gets chatting and offers to bring you to a gem shop that he knows. This is the most famous tourist scam in Thailand. I got approached but declined his generous offer. Thai mined pink sapphires are very nice and are of a v high quality.


Bangkok is very spread out and the noise and traffic is chaotic all the time. Worth investing in a good guide book. Free city maps are easily found in the airport and hotels which list the main attractions and skytrain and subway stations.


Just 1 thing to rememebr for Thialand, don't drink the tap water or even brush your teeth with it and get the required vaccinations in good time before you travel.


Good luck with the wedding and trip


Regards,


----------



## Jock04 (26 Apr 2007)

Doc,
Thanks for the above info- very useful.
We'll be spending 3 nights in Bangkok - is that sufficient time to get decent tailoring? I had suits made in Malaysia, excellent quality, but took a week.
Also, my OH intends buying digital SLR camera if the saving compared to home is big enough - is MBK the place for photography equipment too?

Thanks


----------



## dangerman (26 Apr 2007)

tipping said:


> Looking to spend 2-3 weeks on honeymoon from the middle of September. We want something a bit different for most of the time but also a few days relaxing on beach in a bit of luxury for herself (4 days or so) either at the beginning or the end. Have about 5k or so to spend..Here are my thoughts but I would appreciate any further ideas..
> 
> Thailand/Asia...: Few days on a beach then backpacking etc... (But I believe weather in September might not be suitable)
> Australia: A few days on Fraser Island or similar followed by Barrier Reef/Ayer Rock/ Sydney or Melbourne... Maybe too far to travel for the length of stay..
> SouthAmerica: Tour Brazil or maybe do the Inca Trail and then off somewhere else for a few days....


 
Hi Tipping

We went on our honeymoon in Sept 2003. 
We took in the first week in the paradise Maldives  - Reethi Beach resort all inclusive. If you love water activilty and food and first quality service try these islands. (Got my Padi open water scuba diving qualification.)
The second week was spent in Sri Lanka which is very close to eth Maldives. We stayed in a resort south of Columbo Half board. Beautiful island, people lovely. One bit of advise - If taking in Maldives do not go via Columbo airport in Sri Lanka, Go via Dubai. 
Cost then was €4,400 with Travelbroker in Vernon Ave Clontarf *
*


----------



## Thedoc (26 Apr 2007)

Jock,
3 nights is just about enough time to get decent tailoring done. You would probably need to visit the tailor on the day you arrive. Also depends on what and how many items you want made. A suit and a few shirts should possible in three days. The best tailors insist on two fittings to get it 100% right. Bangkok tailors are high quality. I got my clothes made by James Fashion International. Regarded as one of the best in Bangkok. superb quality cloth and tailoring. Certainly not the cheapest but can haggle with them for discount or extra shirts and an extra dress for OH!
They will collect you from your hotel  for fittings etc etc.  Worth checkng them out.  (I have no connection  to them, just a very satisfied customer) 

3rd and 4th floors in MBK has all the camera and electronic equipment, they say the cheap prices is because it's imported without paying VAT. Next to MBK is the Tokyu Department store, a Japanese store with lots of electronic equipment on the 4th floor. Probably not as cheap as MBK but worth checking it out. 
Eitherway, need to know about warranty etc etc. Does paying by Visa give you some protection for faulty goods?

Hope this helps,


----------



## Jock04 (26 Apr 2007)

Thanks Doc.
Assuming I can stay awake, I'll try to get in touch with a tailor 1st day. As I said earlier, took a week in Malaysia, with 2 fittings, but I may have held that up myself by not always being available. Hoping for a couple of suits, I could already open a shirt shop!
Will definetely check out MBK, thanks for the tip. OH works in financial services, she's confident that she'll be well protected using the CC.
On a different note - ever been to Krabi? And if so, would you recommend it as a base for a couple of weeks? (OH is convinced Phuket will be too touristy and too seedy....)
Thanks again


----------



## carchick (26 Apr 2007)

Freinds of mine went to madascar!! They said it was beautiful and can't wait to go back again!


----------



## ragazza (26 Apr 2007)

Jock04 said:


> On a different note - ever been to Krabi? And if so, would you recommend it as a base for a couple of weeks? (OH is convinced Phuket will be too touristy and too seedy....)


 
Hi,

I was in Phuket about 10 years ago and even then found it very touristy and seedy. Having said that, we stayed in Patong which is the main tourist area - I would recommend you avoid that like a plague. I heard that other areas and beaches (Caron / Kata (no ides of spelling!)) to the south were much nicer, but I didnt get to go.
I'm sure there are many, many islands in Thailand nicer than Phuket.

Ragazza.


----------



## Thedoc (26 Apr 2007)

Jock,
You're welcome. Never been to Krabi, though i've been to Phuket twice in the last 4 years. Easy enough reached from Phuket. I'm not sure i would base myself in any one place for 2 weeks. I spent 10 days on Phuket on my first visit and it was too long. It's a lovely place, the main nightlife centre is in Patong, buzzing at night, a few seedy streets but normal. I stayed twice in Karon beach, about a 10-15 minute tuk-tuk ride away south of Patong. A lot quieter,you'll come to Patong for the night life for sure, beach nice. A 10 minute walk down the road brings you to Kata beach, fantastic beach, beautifully clean water, safe for swimming. Lovely. 
Would recommend a trip to Phuket, lots to do, lots of boat trips to take to Phi Phi islands, fishing, scuba,snorkelling etc etc 

Kho Samui is worth a few days if you get a chance, marketed now as a honeymoon destination, nice and relaxing.

have you thought about a few days up North? I spent a while in Chiang Mai, got a cheap flight with AirAsia, nice city, fantastic scenery and makes a nice change from chaotic Bangkok and the beaches


----------



## Jason_77 (26 Apr 2007)

TheDoc,

Many Thanks for all the information, it is much appreciated.

Jason.


----------



## Jock04 (26 Apr 2007)

Doc
Think our travel agent put the OH off Phuket! (Although I'm sure it's probably not fair to tar the entire area with the same brush, but...)
 We're looking at Koh Samui as well as Krabi after Bankok, and personally I can't see a whole lot of difference between them in the brochures & guides. Krabi is maybe less developed, quieter beaches? Not sure.
The north looks fascinating indeed, but don't want to spend this holiday living out the suitcase too much.  But I'm sure we'll visit Thailand again if this trip goes well, and the north would certainly be in our plans.
Thanks again, and I may pester you further if you don't mind!


----------



## Thedoc (26 Apr 2007)

Jock,
No problem at all! glad I was of some help to you. 

Have a safe trip and take care


----------



## Macer (27 Apr 2007)

There is a shopping centre in Bangkok which specialises in electrical equipement (Not MBK) 3 or 4 floors of everything electrical (pc's cameras etc.) I can't remember the name but any Hotel will be able to advise you.
Remember to only buy items that have an international guarantee (in my case I was buying a video camera, they had all the brands, but only Panasonic were offering an international guarantee. I infact ended up buy the camera at Bangkok airport for the same price as the city.


----------



## Thedoc (27 Apr 2007)

Macer,
Was it the Pantip Plaza you were in?


----------



## Jock04 (30 Apr 2007)

Doc
Thanks for all your advice.
We're booked now for 3 nights in Bangkok  then 2 weeks in Koh Samui.
Got it with flights from Dublin -Paris-Bangkok for the same price as Kuoni wanted from London, so saved a handy few bob there.
I'm sure my OH will put the savings to good use in the markets!

thanks again


----------



## Thedoc (1 May 2007)

Jock and Jason,
you're welcome, glad I could be of some help,

safe travelling, all the best


----------



## Macer (1 May 2007)

Thedoc, my wife with the better memory confirms that it was Pantip Plaza. Quiet an experience for tech heads !!!


----------



## tipping (6 May 2007)

So after much debate, followed the heart and not the head and decided to head to Australia for a month, with a 2 night stop off in Bangkok on the way. Flying into Sydney and going to do the east coast run as far as Cairns. 
Thanks for all the help and advice everyone. I did heed it but kinda decided it was the only time we'd make it as far as Oz, (a lifelong dream of herself).


----------

